# San Francisco BART question



## v v (Jan 17, 2018)

Using BART and travelling from the airport (SFO) into downtown San Francisco (Embarcadero) are there views of the bay?

Thanks


----------



## Sdrailfan (Jan 17, 2018)

Just a short section leaving SFO and on a clear day, possibly a little bit of a view after departing Daly City


----------



## TiBike (Jan 18, 2018)

If you stay on and cross to West Oakland, you can get another brief glimpse.

If you want to see the bay, check out the ferries.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## v v (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks to you both.

One of the short journeys we enjoy most is the Thruway bus from Emeryville to SFC across the Bay Bridge and wondered seeing the BART track fairly close to the Bay in places if it were the a similar good view. Haven't arrived at SFO before always by Amtrak.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 18, 2018)

The BART line runs below ground for some of the time, can't quite remember which portions. I don't recall any great views... ?

Ed.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 18, 2018)

In San Francisco, there are many other things to view along with the Bay. Including from BART. Even underground. It's an...ummm...interesting place!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 18, 2018)

Between SFO and Embarcadero, the only view of the bay is at the airport prior to going into the subway portion up to Colma. Between Colma and Glen Park there are some locations where the Pacific Ocean can be seen in the distance to the left (inbound), assuming the oft-present fog has not rolled in.


----------



## sechs (Jan 18, 2018)

Sdrailfan said:


> on a clear day, possibly a little bit of a view after departing Daly City


Might want to check your geography, there.


----------



## sechs (Jan 18, 2018)

PRR 60 said:


> Between SFO and Embarcadero, the only view of the bay is at the airport prior to going into the subway portion up to Colma. Between Colma and Glen Park there are some locations where the Pacific Ocean can be seen in the distance to the left (inbound), assuming the oft-present fog has not rolled in.


Agreed.

One has a much better chance of seeing the Bay on approach to SFO than from BART.

If the OP is interested, Caltrain gives a much better chance of Bay views.


----------



## v v (Jan 18, 2018)

Think I'm trying to make too much of this, thanks for the info.


----------



## chakk (Jan 18, 2018)

The bus connection from Emeryville to San Francisco will provide an excellent view of the Bay, especially if you sit on the right side of the bus, since the bus tends to travel in the right-most of the five lanes on the Bay Bridge.

None of the transit modes from the airport to San Francisco provide much of a bay view, with the possible exception of Samtrans buses, or Uber/Lyft vehicles, or taxis for two minutes along the shoreline. This section of highway is where Steve McQueen pulled over to have a heartfelt talk with gf Jacqueline Bisset in the movie “Bullitt”

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## v v (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks chakk, did mention that the Thruway bus is one of our favourite rides but it took the first time to work out it's bus right to get the best view. Was also thinking of the Samtrans bus, may give that a try. The bus stop at SFO is really in the bowels of the airport, you would have to know it's there.

Bullit, have to pull that out, such a good movie


----------



## sechs (Jan 19, 2018)

v v said:


> Thanks chakk, did mention that the Thruway bus is one of our favourite rides but it took the first time to work out it's bus right to get the best view. Was also thinking of the Samtrans bus, may give that a try. The bus stop at SFO is really in the bowels of the airport, you would have to know it's there.


I always used to get off at Terminal A and get on at Terminal G

The stops aren't really in the bowels... just on the ground level. If you don't mind taking the circle around the terminals, you can even wait inside at Terminal A before dashing for the bus.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jan 20, 2018)

Flying into SFO one generally lands on the 28s. If not the 19s. Get a seat on the right side of the aircraft for the best possible views.


----------



## v v (Jan 23, 2018)

Quite like the idea of using a secret bus stop at Terminal I, it was the lack of daylight that made it look as though it were buried.

We wont have the choice of seats as not prepared to pay 10% extra to BA, but if we get lucky and are asked which side we'll ask for right side, thanks.

I think we've decided to try the bus as there may be better opportunities to get views of the Bay than from BART, but if it's foggy we'll probably use BART.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 23, 2018)

SFO sounds as bad as LAX.


----------



## sechs (Jan 24, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> SFO sounds as bad as LAX.


Oh, no. SFO is so much nicer than LAX.

Having had both as a home airport at different points, I'd rather be stranded at SFO than fly out of LAX.


----------



## dogbert617 (Feb 6, 2018)

caravanman said:


> The BART line runs below ground for some of the time, can't quite remember which portions. I don't recall any great views... ?
> 
> Ed.


The only definite one I remember while taking BART trains, was that you can see the bay and the industrial docks for a brief bit of time between the eastern end of the BART Transbay Tunnel and the West Oakland station. I think there are a few brief moments where you can see the bay somewhere not far from Daly City, and somewhere on that line before you get to SF Airport station.

Side note: while this isn't on BART and you have to take SF city buses on your own to get there, I VERY, very highly recommend going to Bernal Heights Park. Some people say other points are better for views of the city, but to me this was my VERY favorite one I went to on my 2014 San Francisco trip. It was so good, that then(now demolished since), you could see the old Candlestick Park from there.


----------

